# Just wanted to share this video of a Panther chameleon



## Colorcham427 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have had many chameleons that are this colorful, this is why I wish I had a good camera! This isn't my chameleon by the way.


----------



## Ian (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, that's very impressive! I've wanted an Ambilobe for a long while, but they are understandably expensive.

What chams do you have Brian?


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ian said:


> Wow, that's very impressive! I've wanted an Ambilobe for a long while, but they are understandably expensive.
> 
> What chams do you have Brian?


I recently sold my Nosy Faly trio. These are new to the states. Nosy Faly is a region in Madagascar, the "locale" is stated prior to Panther chameleon. Ambilobe is an area, and areas close to it have panther chameleons with similar colorations.

Nosy Faly, have different shades of blue, and when excited, they fire up and show white bars with nice red speckles! They also have nice yellow eyes and lips.

I've bred and worked with Ambanja before. These sort of look like Ambilobe, but their colors tends to appear more of a pastel look, and not so florscent. And they also have different backgrounds. Most only have green or a blue'ish background, and their red and blues in their bars are so close together, they appear purple!

Ambilobe backgrounds vary from green, red, yellow, sometimes orange!

Right now, I am raising 41 baby Ambilobes, and these guys are getting BIG! I'll be selling them soon, probably within the next 3 weeks some should be ready for homes. I have 100+ more eggs waiting to hatch!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ian said:


> Wow, that's very impressive! I've wanted an Ambilobe for a long while, but they are understandably expensive.
> 
> What chams do you have Brian?


Ian, if you ever have any questions about them let me know. These animals are very easy to care for and keep healthy. Most say they're impossible to keep a live, which is sad due to their lack of knowledge of their husbandry and dietary needs.

Chameleonforums is a great place to look in to if you ever consider getting a chameleon.


----------



## Ian (May 12, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply Brian, been crazy this end with uni stuff.

Great to hear your babies are doing well, you'll have your hands full when the rest of the eggs hatch I'm sure.

I've kept many species of chameleon myself, lateralis, hoehnelii, deremensis, jacksonii, calyptratus, etc. Absolutely fantastic creatures, by far the best reptile I have reared. Sadly I don't keep them any more as I'm at uni, but when I get my own place I'll definitely start my collection up again.

Do keep us updated with the progress on the ambilobes!


----------

